# Blackline Plow



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone used a Blackline ATV plow. Seems like a nice idea to have a full featured plow, just worried about its strength.

Any input?


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

No I havent heard of them but that thing looks way heavy.....Rob


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmmm...guess they are not too popular


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Website says they are about 100 Lbs ... too much?


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Ya Id say 100 lbs on the front end of a quad is going to tax the suppension out in a hurry. If it was me I'd go with another plow.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

So what do "normal" ATV plows weigh?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Go with a Country Cycle plow. They aren't too heavy, and are built really well!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I prefer and own the Moose plow. Its a 60 inch plow and its borderline heavy IMO. I also like the warn line.....Rob


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

My 60" Cycle Country is over 80 lbs. The site lists just the Blade at 72 lbs. With all the mounting equipment, and the manual lift, It is close to 90 LBS.


----------



## damguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you seen a Blackline Plow in person? I saw one on a Husky UTV and they're real nice. But the connect to the atv by a receiver type hitch mounted under the front end. I talked with a guy at www.atving.com that put one on a Grizzly and loved it. No power angle feature available yet as far as I've heard. Also they're around $1000.00 but a plow with a winch to lift it is close to that anyway. The plow is about 6" taller than my Moose 60" and appears well built. Most atv front racks have a 100lb capacity and you don't go to fast plowing so I wouldn't be afraid of a 100lb plow. Manual angling sucks and the handle is always buried in snow and it takes on and off time.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Well Ive been around atv for many years and I have yet to see any quad with a 100 lbs rated front rack. Maybe total rack front and back was 100 lbs but never the front rack alone. My king quad I had to make spring spacers to lift the front end to get enough clearance to lift the plow fully. If I was you get 100 lbs of sand and see how it acts. Also before you weigh it down take some measurements, then load it and drive it around the yard. After you drive it around take some more measurements. This was important to me while considering my plow. The one thing that I really like about the warn is where the plow mounts to the quad is further forward towards the front of the quad. Why is that important is the plow will lift higher, making it easier to stack the snow. When I bought my plow there was only 2 choices in plows, now theres so many more. And its been a couple of years since Ive really used a quad to push snow so I'm not going to worry about it at this time. Good luck in your choice....Rob


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

those blackline plowas look nice, but are kinda pricey IMO. the downpressure would be nice though.



Robhollar said:


> Well Ive been around atv for many years and I have yet to see any quad with a 100 lbs rated front rack. Maybe total rack front and back was 100 lbs but never the front rack alone.


all arctic cat atv's have rack capacities of 100lb in the front and 200lb in the back, for 300lb combined.


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

Dont know about those blackline plows but i know that the moose plows work good what kind atv are you putting it on


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

what size of ATV do most people plow with? 400cc seems to be affordable.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Those blacklines look sweet. Wait for the power angle to come out!! What a design!


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Got It!*

OK, so I took the hit in the wallet and got the Blackline plow with the power angle. Installed it in about 2 hours. Blackline is sending out a Poly wear bar so I can try it out.

Doesn't ship with hydraulic fluid (not surprising) so I have to go and get a bit more but I can tell you that so far it seems like a little beast. Lifts the front of the quad up with me on it...not off the ground but enough that I can't imagine NOT getting a clean scrape. I can't wait to plow with this thing and never have get off the seat to angle it or adjust the winch cable.

Now if only we had some snow so I could give it a workout.


----------



## bdvfd32 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Blackline plow with all features*

I have had one for 2 season's now.Works Great can push 12 inches no problem. 
Power angle is awsome attachment I have been doing quite well with a 500 rubicon 
No problems.

Any questions on plow e-mail me at [email protected]

I am also doing repairs on all units


----------

